# sale at Essential Wholesale and labs need reviews



## deg195 (Mar 24, 2013)

Just noticed a company called essential wholesale and labs is having a storewide sale and free shipping.  Has anyone use their lavender, patchouli or peppermint? any reviews on their e.o would be great....Thanks
sale ends tonight...so any review this evening would be appreciated...


----------



## lsg (Mar 24, 2013)

I have ordered other products from Essential Wholesale and on the whole was very pleased.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 24, 2013)

Enabler!!!! Hahahaha just kidding! Thanks for the info  btw: I have never ordered from them. Sorry


----------



## lsg (Mar 24, 2013)

Today is the last day and I just saved an bunch on shipping plus 10% off .  Yippee!


----------



## deg195 (Mar 24, 2013)

OK Isg- I saved 10.00  yay cant wait to try their essential oils.  I got peppermint, patchouli and lavender.  Also, some steric acid for shaving cream...


----------



## lsg (Mar 24, 2013)

I ordered Taming the Wild Child e.o. blend and some Laurel Leaf e.o. along with several gallons of different surfactants and some myristic acid.  Like I said, I saved a bunch on shipping.  Thanks again for the post concerning the sale.


----------



## LovelyMalia (Mar 24, 2013)

I went a little crazy...spent a little more than I have.

Some of their EO prices are great, though!


----------



## deg195 (Mar 24, 2013)

I had never heard of them before - needed to get some essential oils and was looking for a good price and good quality.  Looked at a forum thread and saw their name and looked at the web site.  The shipping cost did not seem too bad either without the discount.  I hope their oils are good- could be a new supplier for me


----------



## christinak (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh crap....Im going there now!  Thanks


----------



## lsg (Mar 24, 2013)

Better hurry, by my clock there are only three hours and forty seven minutes left.  LOL


----------



## Sammi_552 (Mar 24, 2013)

When I go to their website, I'm not seeing any sale prices. The Taming The Wild Child EO is $10.60/ounce. Is this the sale price?


----------



## SoapPapaw (Mar 24, 2013)

I haven't bought from them. However the web site has great resources and information for soapers.


----------



## deg195 (Mar 24, 2013)

sammi - they give you a code on the opening page.  I think it was scmar10 which you use at the end of the checkout. in the box where it ask if you have a code or gift card.


----------



## lsg (Mar 24, 2013)

On their home page is a coupon code for 10% off and free shipping for those who spend $150.  This may not help many out, but for me it was great since I order a lot of surfactants from them.


----------



## Sammi_552 (Mar 24, 2013)

Now I'm in business. Thanks guys!


----------



## Sammi_552 (Mar 24, 2013)

Umm, $156.00 later but I ordered a much needed new scale! 

Off to hide the checkbook. Not from hubby, from me!

Thanks again!


----------



## lsg (Mar 24, 2013)

But just think, you saved on shipping plus 10%.


----------



## Sammi_552 (Mar 24, 2013)

That's how I'm justifying it!


----------

